# Rose's professional pics



## Russ (Feb 9, 2007)

Pictures were taken by Jodie French Photography.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*Absolutely beautiful!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Becky (Feb 9, 2007)

Gorgeous mare! You should be very proud!!


----------



## kaykay (Feb 9, 2007)

wow look at that hip! i think black wants a date with her wish i could afford to bring jodi out here for pics


----------



## Mona (Feb 9, 2007)

:new_shocked: WOW! PRETTY girl Russ!! Yes, Jodie does a wonderful job!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 9, 2007)

cool! Rose is very purdy!



: She looks just like my friends horse Alfalfa!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 9, 2007)

wow just georgeous beautiful pics and a beautiful mare

hope to get professional pics someday

Lori


----------



## Getitia (Feb 10, 2007)

VERY, VERY VERY Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erica (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice Russ! Will she be out showing again this year?? You need to make the trip to Tulsa...would be Fun, Fun



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## tracerace (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely horse! The 2nd picture is lovely...the first one looks out of focus to me...or is it my computer?


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 11, 2007)

Russ,

Beautiful pictures of your beautiful girl!!



: I can see why you are so very proud of her.

Good luck with her in the '07 show circuit - she will do GREAT!!

I look forward to seeing Rose at the Winona Show this year!! (OH, you, too) HA! :aktion033:


----------



## NMMack (Feb 11, 2007)

:aktion033: OOooOOooh Russ!!!! :aktion033:

What beautiful pictures of a really Beautiful little mare!!! Thanks for sharing!!!



:

Nancy



:


----------



## sedeh (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice pics! Pretty mare.



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 14, 2007)

Aww she looks wonderful and the photos are great!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice pics!!


----------

